# Questions about Army



## gosho4 (18 Oct 2003)

Hello

I am new to this forum and I am a grade 10 student in Toronto. I want to learn about Army Reserve:
What is Basic Training like
If I can upgrade  from Army Reserve to Regular Army

Another thing:
If I join the Regular Canadian Army would I be able to volunteer for Peacekeeping missions? Or Do I have to get some experiance before I volunteer?

Sorry for any Spelling Mistakes or bad questions.

Thanx in Advance


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (19 Oct 2003)

Re: GD,

No bad questions there.
Recruit school lasts 10 weeks (unless changes to length recently). You‘ll learn the basics of soldiering. This means things like properly using and wearing of various kit, uniforms and hardware. You‘ll learn military law and how it applies to you. You‘ll be taught things like surviving in the field, hygiene both indoors and outdoors. You will do lots of drill with and without weapons in a group formation. Personal inspections of your dress and deportment, your sleeping quarters and group cleaning responsabilities are important but always remember that though your instructors cadre will be very concerned with the expected standard these only count for a small part of the overall mark required to graduate from recruit school. Keep your mouth shut, your kit clean and move everywhere fast. Never stop helping out your buddies. Keep you skin thick and don‘t take things too personnally. 

Re: upgrading to regular force. I think that many reservists would say it‘s not really upgrading. But yes it can be done. We call them soldiers quick picks. They often get to skip much of the training in the regular force as they have done it already at their units. It‘s a good way to do it. Most regular force guys will judge you on your merits and not your past. But they will still raz you about it.

Don‘t worry about the overseas tours buddy. They‘ll come to you when they need you. Trust me.
It does depend on your trade. Sigs do most of the tours. You can expect one every 2-3 yrs depending on which unit you are with. Infantry/Tankers/Gunners/Engineers go on tour as whole units a little less often but not by much. Navy guys go away quite a bit. 
Hope this helped.
VVV


----------



## gosho4 (19 Oct 2003)

It Helped But I have another few Questions:
How long do i have to wait before being Called In to join the Reserves after applying.

and what are the Duties of Reserves(What do you do when you g to meating) that kind of stuff.


----------



## pisano (19 Oct 2003)

As far as I know, the processing time varies. It took about weeks to process my applications when I signed up.


----------



## pisano (19 Oct 2003)

Err... 2 weeks... ****ed keyboard


----------



## Bert (19 Oct 2003)

Check out:   http://salh.jfahy.net/


----------



## McInnes (19 Oct 2003)

it can take from a week to 6 months. another thing. if you dont already know drill, learn it, get a friend to help you. drill drill drill.
when you have intructors yellin in your face and...wait no,...yellin **** at you, its hard to concentrate on what the **** it is you‘re doin. and if you are not in cadets, then you will have cadets on your coarse making you look like a **** bag of hammers.


----------



## scottyg_20 (20 Oct 2003)

Well i got 2 quick questions 

"Sigs do most of the tours. You can expect one every 2-3 yrs depending on which unit you are with. Infantry/Tankers/Gunners/Engineers go on tour as whole units a little less often but not by much. Navy guys go away quite a bit. "

How often is the most, like once a year, or did u mean sigs go every 2-3 years, ive been searching for this answer for a bit now, because i was thinking of sig ops.

And what is Drill? push ups etc? or what, i was never in cadets, and i never heard anything about needing to know this.

thanks


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (20 Oct 2003)

Re: CdnGuy,

Sorry if I wasnt clear enough. What I meant was that as a sig in either a Brigade formation or at the Sigs Regt in Kingston you could expect to go out the door about once every 2-3 years. Right now we have Bosnia, Afghanistan, Golan Heights, and one or two others. The army has instituted a minimum of 12 months in between tours. It happens quite a bit that troops go over more often than that. Lots of reasons to end up doing more tours than usual though.  Bigger newer mandates approved by Ottawa, more comms systems going in, other guys not doing their bit by avoiding tours.

Drill is what you see when there are soldiers marching (seemingly aimlessly), halting, turning on the march, moving rifles around their bodies (trying to avoid sticking themselves or their buddies with the bayonets) all the while doing this as a group, together in perfect synch. Just the thought of it makes me feel all funny inside.

By your name I assume you're a dude. At the age of early twenties you gotta do a minimum of 20-25 push-ups. If this is a problem now, all you gotta do is start by getting 5-7 done well.Do this 5-10 times a day. Build up once weekly by adding 2-3 more push-ups. Keep on till you're finding yourself admiring your rippling pecs in the mirror more than twice a day.


----------



## gosho4 (22 Oct 2003)

Do they Issue Hand Guns to Reserves?And What Kind og Kit do I need when called up for training?


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (23 Oct 2003)

As far as I know sidearms are issued to key positions. MP‘s, Officers and Snr NCO‘s etc. So I can guess that the same applies to Reserves. They require training on all weapons as well. As for what kind of OG kit required, I think that all of it is issued to you once you have a place there. Or am I misunderstanding the question?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Oct 2003)

Naval Boarding Parties and air crew get them as well


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (23 Oct 2003)

Oh yeah right. I sometimes don‘t think outside the Land forces. Thanks


----------



## kurokaze (24 Oct 2003)

> As far as I know sidearms are issued to key positions. MP‘s, Officers and Snr NCO‘s etc. So I can guess that the same applies to Reserves. They require training on all weapons as well.


*humph* I have yet to see a service pistol.  No, I‘m not bitter


----------



## Kitanna (26 Oct 2003)

Umm... yeah... Drill is really important and being in Air Cadets + a member of the Drill Team knows this alot.. if you need any help on this amazing full subject just ask! I‘m quite willing to help those who wanna know


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Oct 2003)

I‘ve been issued the 9mm Browning on occasion; notably when doing security for weapons.


----------



## humint (27 Oct 2003)

Yes, you may get issued a hand gun, but I‘m not too sure why you‘d want one -- they really are quite useless. You‘ll forget all about those pea-shooters when you get your hands on the C9. Then again, after a full ex of carrying the C9 and ammo, you might just want a hand gun.


----------



## kurokaze (27 Oct 2003)

> Then again, after a full ex of carrying the C9 and ammo, you might just want a hand gun.


phfft.. if it was only for an ex I probably won‘t mind the C9.  But after lugging that thing around for 5 weeks on course I‘m happy to take my C7 back


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Oct 2003)

humint - the 9mm can be easily concealed, which gives it an advantage in certain circumstances.  There have been occasions, such as when displaying automatic weapons at the mall, or transporting weapons from place to place by truck, that a regimental policeman will accompany the weapons with the 9mm under his shirt tails.  Ball ammunition is issued and loaded for such occasions.


----------

